# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Pelihara Tosai -----> Jumbo, @ Kenyataan / Mitos.

## abiserpong

Silahkan berkomentar dan berbagi pengalaman,  :Becky: 
Baik *pengalaman pribadi, teman, teman punya teman, dst* ...... akan lebih baik bila disertai dengan foto tentunya.

Harapan kita merawat Koi dari *Tosai ( usia 1 tahun )* tentunya agar koi tersebut dapat tumbuh dan berkembang dengan baik dengan segala potensi yang ada padanya.
Syukur - syukur bisa mencapai ukuran maksimalnya ( tidak mati pada usia muda ), namun berapa ekor/ persenkah yang* bisa* mencapai ukuran di atas 80 cm yang bisa masuk dalam kategori ukuran* JUMBO, ... masih baik kualitas body maupun kulitnya* serta masih enak untuk dilihat saat berenang dengan anggunnya di kolam. 

*Kondisi Tosai di sini adalah :
*. Koi import/ F1 / lokal.
. Mulai dipelihara dari ukuran up to 30 cm.
. Semua variety koi.
. Di pelihara di kolam/ mud pond.
. Harga bebas maksimal 100 rb. Yen.
. Koi show ( juara )/ koi kualitas biasa.
. Kategori Tosai, Jumbo Tosai, Super Jumbo Tosai, Koi Simpanan Breeder, dst ......
*
Kenyataan,
*Berbagi Pengalaman pribadi dengan kondisi Tosai di atas setelah dipelihara 3, 4, 5 tahun , *belum pernah/ beruntung* mendapatkan ukuran* JUMBO* ( di atas 80 cm ) ...... maksimal ukurannya sudah *stop di 70 cm an* lebih dikit, itupun dengan kondisi gendong telor, bentuk body yang sudah tidak proporsional, kualitas kulit yang tidak sesuai harapan, dst .....  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:  ( semoga rekan lainnya ada yang lebih beruntung  :Pray2:  ).
*
Di manakah letak kekurangannya* ...... di teknik keeping, kondisi kolam, genetik ikan, harga, lingkungan/ iklim, .......

Justru *kenyataanya* di kolam rumah,
Ada Koi Hitam/ *Karasu* yang di masukkan *tahun 2007 sebagai Pelengkap* berasal dari *Blitar saat ukuran 15 cm* an dapat dari HTP yang tidak pernah diperhatikan/ diperhitungkan kehadirannya, tidak tahu breeder dan indukannya ........ justru menjadi yang terbesar saat ini dan dialah yang dulu mencapai 80 cm.  ::  *lucky me, lucky koi.........
Bagi saya sampai saat ini hanya masih sebuah Mitos* sepertinya.

Foto April tahun lalu ( maaf susah fotonya, bergerak terus tidak pernah di serok, padahal kalau di kolam sangat jinak ),
Sekarang lebih semok tentunya.





Obrolan santai ......
Sekali lagi bagaimanakah dengan pengalaman rekan - rekan ........ silahkan, monggo dibagi.  :Dance:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

wahhh 80 cm om? mantafff

newbie lg belajar keep dari burayak hasil breeding temen, semoga bisa 80 cm.... sekarang sih baru 35cm :Becky: 

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/...0621-01447.jpg


http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/...0621-01446.jpg

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

> Hehehe...ntar pas all indo kalo ada ogon yang 1 meter liat 
> Liat bentuk bodynya terus bandingkan dengan bentuk body 
> Body pandora yang 90cm up...
> Nanti om ngerti maksud saya..hehehehehe


kaya begini om?
champ B euro, gc superkoishow



sumber: koiquestion

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

> banyak ni sebenarnya ikan2 hobiis smg rata2 piara tosai sekarang udah 70 up cuman ga pernah difoto dari tosai sampe sekarang di kolam terus


Setuju om, kalau 70 mungkin udah lumayan bnyk ya.., kalau 80 ni yg mungkin msh sedikit

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> bulan Januari 2011 saya dikirimin Ko Lim Johan koi Palace 2 ekor karashi konishi mata merah ukuran +-16cm
> salah satunya tewas tersedot pompa karena ukurannya yang cukup kecil...
> 
> 7-3-2011 kemudian karashi sisa satu ekor udah berukuran 30cm up.
> 
> 
> terakhir minggu kemarin saya photo udah 80cm 
> 
> 
> perkiraan saya kira" umur karashi ini adalah 22 bulan untuk mencapai 80cm...


Wuihhhhhhhh, Karashinya si Om Roy, mantab sekali.....

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

> Untuk grow rate ada patokan ga om datta?
> Maksudnya kalo saya ada ikan muda dengan size 16cm setelah 4 bulan tumbuh jadi 39cm...umur perkiraan 8-9 blnan apa ikut patokan curve parabolic umum yg ada di inet? Kalo diikutin rasanya 80cm dapet
> Atau deviasi dr curve pertumbuhan itu bisa jadi besar jadi bisa jadi cuma 1-2th dia grow bagus setelahnya stop
> Soalnya kalo anggep curvenya parabolic...year 1 ditutup di 50cm, year ke 2 nambah 21cm, year ke 3 nambah 9cm...ikan akan 80cm di usia 3th
> Atau bisa pas taun ke 2 dia malah cuma nambah 5cm ke 3 cm nambah 2 cm dan stop grow, jadi finish di 58cm? Maksud saya sepengalaman om datta berapa jauh deviasi dr curve pertumbuhan itu dr yg dialamin selama ini?
> Dengan aggapan kondisi lingkungan dan pakan tetap baik/mirip taun pertama
> 
> Trus
> Misal saya ada ikan dikolam...dengan feed sama yg 1 grownya lebih ke panjang, yg 1 normal (body ikutan ngisi), kira2 yg lebih potensial ke jumbo yg mana? Anggep umur masi under 2 year (golden grow age)


sekalian nanya buat om datta,

lokal vs impor, itu bedanya di growth rate atau nanti si lokal tiba-tiba "mentok" ga bisa manjang lagi?
saya ada lokal dan impor, kok sekarang masih sama-sama kenceng pertumbuhannya (tosai), atau nanti pas lewat nisai baru keliatan bedanya?
kenapa begini kenapa begitu?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

ikut yah suhu...saya penggembira aja deh sapa tau dikasi ilmu  :High5:

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

> Mantap om yulius... 
> Gak nyangka ya, GO wijaya yah kalo gak salah?


ini dia link nya

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...rstanding-Mako)

Ternyata keturunan mako memang mantab ya..  :Thumb: 
 :Thumb:

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Bocah jumbo


Klo lw Bocah tua nakal ya don  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Wah ......terima kasih infonya om, masih tua saya beberapa tahun.
> 
> Berarti mestinya udah matang yah??....
> 
> Dan tebakan saya gak meleset bahwa bro Mikael adalah separuh nya Om Slamet (usianya).



Untuk ukuran bocah lumayan juga yah hahahahaha.....

Ngkong yamin umur berapa. ? 50 tahun? Ada?

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Aseng ini agak sesat ya, om Yulius  :Peep:

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

om abi...itu di shiroji bagian punggung kok seperti kemerahan knp ya? ikan sy jg ada gitunya...tapi bkn beni bocor keliatannya.

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

